# user friendly



## delicja

How do you say it in polish? In regards to a web site. Example "Our site is much more user friendly then competitors"


----------



## Kos

Hi delicja. 
My attempt is : W przeciwieństwie do konkurencji, nasza strona jest łatwa do użycia/użytku.
I'm not a native speaker, so let's wait and see what others have to say.


----------



## majlo

I'd go for _przyjazny dla użytkownika. _


----------



## Cynthia F

delicja said:


> How do you say this in Polish? In regards to a web site. For example "Our site is much more user friendly than competitors"



Just a correction to your English.


----------



## delicja

I wasnt really asking for correction to my english


----------



## Cynthia F

Whilst I appreciate you didn't ask, it might not be a bad idea for you to have a look at the rules of the forum which asks people to use correct grammar, punctuation, capitalization, correct spellings and not to use text speak. This is after all a place for people to learn


----------



## cpuzey1

Przyjazny użytkownikowi


----------



## ymar

cpuzey1 said:


> Przyjazny użytkownikowi


While it's certainly correct, I'm wondering if one could call this colloquial. Majlo's version is a safe choice. I did hear yours often enough too, but less often than Majlo's.
PS Google search seems to confirm this.


----------



## wolfbm1

Kos's reply seems to be the best. Consider this definition of 'friendly' (from WR dictionary, entry #5):

"(used after a noun) made easy or pleasant to use, operate, understand, or experience:
visitor-friendly museums (= museums that are arranged to be easy or pleasant for visitors to use); a user-friendly computer (= a computer that is easy for the user to operate)."
A minor correction to his attempt: W przeciwieństwie do konkurencji, nasza strona jest dużo/wiele łatwiejsza w użyciu.


----------



## Ben Jamin

wolfbm1 said:


> Kos's reply seems to be the best. Consider this definition of 'friendly' (from WR dictionary, entry #5):
> 
> "(used after a noun) made easy or pleasant to use, operate, understand, or experience:
> visitor-friendly museums (= museums that are arranged to be easy or pleasant for visitors to use); a user-friendly computer (= a computer that is easy for the user to operate)."
> A minor correction to his attempt: W przeciwieństwie do konkurencji, nasza strona jest dużo/wiele łatwiejsza w użyciu.


Popieram. "_przyjazny dla użytkownika" _to bezmyślne kopiowanie (kalkowanie) z angielskiego_._


----------



## Thomas1

Some other options (not necessarily in the context of the original question):
łatwy w osbłudze
prosty w obsłudze

I'd say the wording "przyjazny dla użytkownika" has already made its way into Polish usage, and it works quite well to many Polish native speakers. "przyjazny użytkownikowi" is less common, to my experience, but equally valid. Similar phrases to the two mentioned: 
miasto przyjazne dla mieszkańców/mieszkańcom/kierowcom/rowerzystom
miejsce przyjazne dzieciom/matkom z dzieckiem/osobom niepełnosprawnym/rowerzystom


Another thing is that the word "przyjazny" also means:
*2. *«sprzyjający komuś, nieprzynoszący szkód»
przyjazny - definicja, synonimy, przykłady użycia


In my opinon "przyjazny dla użytkownika" or "przyjazny użytkownikowi" seem right in the context given in the first post.


----------



## jasio

When I have doubts, I often ask google - which may not have a clue, whether the phrase is correct or not, but may demonstrate whether it is actually used. 

"łatwy w osbłudze" - 455 000 hits

"prosty w obsłudze - 435 000 hits

"przyjazny dla użytkownika" - 134 000 hits

"przyjazny użytkownikowi" - 77 600 hits
"Przyjazny dla użytkownika", although is a cliche, indeed, made it through to Polish.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> "Przyjazny dla użytkownika", although is a cliche, indeed, made it through to Polish.


Using "Przyjazny dla użytkownika" does not make things more clear. The meaning is muddled.


----------



## Thomas1

When I read the phrase in the context of, for example, software, the meaning is clear to me: the software is easy to use.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> When I read the phrase in the context of, for example, software, the meaning is clear to me: the software is easy to use.


If you say "łatwy w obsłudze" you are precise. If you say "przyjazny dla użytkownika" you can also mean "smiling to the user".


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> Using "Przyjazny dla użytkownika" does not make things more clear. The meaning is muddled.





Ben Jamin said:


> If you say "łatwy w obsłudze" you are precise. If you say "przyjazny dla użytkownika" you can also mean "smiling to the user".


Perhaps you simply do not belong to a target group of the above-mentioned website.  
For me the phrase is perfectly clear even, if it means something different than a mere sum of its components. Perhaps because I do not expect websites to smile to me and say stupid things, like "hello, Jan, nice to see you again".


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> Perhaps you simply do not belong to a target group of the above-mentioned website.
> For me the phrase is perfectly clear even, if it means something different than a mere sum of its components. Perhaps because I do not expect websites to smile to me and say stupid things, like "hello, Jan, nice to see you again".


It just proves that a bad translation gets quickly assimilated into a language, and everybody adopts it as his own without any doubts. A typical example is the now ubiquitous in Polish "to mnie kręci", a completely wrong attempt at translating the English "it turns me on".


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> It just proves that a bad translation gets quickly assimilated into a language, and everybody adopts it as his own without any doubts. A typical example is the now ubiquitous in Polish "to mnie kręci", a completely wrong attempt at translating the English "it turns me on".


Absolutely. Yet, cliche is an acknowledged way of language development. We just do not notice many of them (including "otworzył swoje usta i powiedział", "w międzyczasie", "zabezpieczyć" (in certain context) and many others) because they are older than ourselves, so we just treat them as natural components of the language rather than "bad translations".


----------

